# Wood glue and primer.



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I will admit i have used wood glue (elmers or tightbond) on primed surfaces., sometimes one of two surfaces have been primed, sometimes both surfaces have been primed. Usually it is because i get to lazy to expose the raw wood before gluing something up. The question, how effective or ineffective do you think the glue is when primer is involved. G


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

genecarp said:


> I will admit i have used wood glue (elmers or tightbond) on primed surfaces., sometimes one of two surfaces have been primed, sometimes both surfaces have been primed. Usually it is because i get to lazy to expose the raw wood before gluing something up. The question, how effective or ineffective do you think the glue is when primer is involved. G


A *liscensed *gluer will be along shortly to call you a hack :laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> A *liscensed *gluer will be along shortly to call you a hack :laughing:


:laughing:let the first man cast a stone


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

I've done it (pre-primed mdf) and not had any problems reported yet. must admit I've thought about it myself, usually at night before nodding off to sleep and I forgot to look into it in the morning.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure we've all done it and never had a problem.

I'm sure there are many instances where it wouldn't really matter much, it's not in a place where it's under any stress, we just glue it because its better practice to glue.

Then there are joints that will experience stress that we would all take the time to glue properly.

I would like to hear someone who really knows their glue give their opinion on it though.



...waits patiently...


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

From the tite-bond web site...

*Can surfaces that have been painted or stained be bonded using Titebond Wood Glues? 
*Most of our glues are designed to bond bare wood. Painting or staining a wood blocks the pores, keeping the glue from penetrating into the wood. The Titebond Polyurethane Glue may work for gluing together painted or stained surfaces, but it is necessary to remember that the overall bond will only be as strong as the bond between the paint and the wood. We recommend that all substrates be clean of any type of paint, stain, or sealer.


----------



## MarcP (Jan 29, 2007)

For a good glue bond you need to scrape the primer off. The joint will creep over time. I have 2 rooms in my house that have wainscotting made from 1x's that are pocket screwed and glued together. One room I scraped the primer from the joint, the other I didn't. I paneled them about 3 years ago, the one I scraped is perfect, in the other some of the joints are not flush anymore due to the two pieces creeping.


----------

